# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Penggemar koi sejati....

## arungtasik

Ini baru penggemar koi....


  


atau, jangan-jangan gara-gara gak punya lahan buat kolam....   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

iya kayaknya nggak punya lahan untuk bikin kolam  ::  ehehh Mantep Nih orang....jangan2 Penduduk KOis Ada yang punya tatoo koi ??? !!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Usul....gimana2 klu kita rame2....tattto jg seperti itu.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## arungtasik

> Usul....gimana2 klu kita rame2....tattto jg seperti itu.....


Nunggu Pak Ketua dulu. Mulai di lengan aja Om...

----------


## SUNU

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Yang paling kiri bagus Shiroji-nya   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Yang paling kiri bagus Shiroji-nya


eheheh Tetep Om sunu! eheheh 

@ Mr.Will Boleh2 Pak Lurahnya dulu nichh  ::   ::   ::

----------


## menkar

hehehe iya yahh ini baru koiser sejati kalo kita mah masih abangan heuahah..

----------


## William Pantoni

Maksud nya Om Tomi ...pak Ketua itu Pak Karom yah .....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Wagh maw bQn YAKUZA cabang Ind0nesia yach

----------


## steamkoi

hehehe Mr.han mau coba nggak ? nanti design Koinya dari saya d  ::  keren kok   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Walagh paragh , , , , ,

----------


## karom

> Maksud nya Om Tomi ...pak Ketua itu Pak Karom yah .....


oke deh om .. ini tatoo koi saya :

----------


## tenonx

woiiii mantabbbb pak ketuaaa   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Wagh kalo yang ini memang pantas jadi 0yabun , , , , , , ,   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## 3as

kalau yg tiga gambar di atas itu kebiasaan anak buah saya yang di hongkong
cuman beda es doang 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Wah....keren tatto nya Om...
Siapa lg nyusul....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

Wuihh dasyat Pak Karom  ::  keren2 eheh

----------


## hankoi

Wagh kek na Br0 Irvan minat di tatt0 tuch  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

> Ini baru penggemar koi....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atau, jangan-jangan gara-gara gak punya lahan buat kolam....



Pak Foto ini.. kok gak menghadep depan yah... khan jadi ketutupan tuh kepala koinya.....   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## arungtasik

> Pak Foto ini.. kok gak menghadep depan yah... khan jadi ketutupan tuh kepala koinya.....


Sesuai dengan motto Pak Wawan: 

----
Syukurilah apa yang engkau dapatkan,
dan bersabarlah apa yang luput dari mu...
Wawan 
-----


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wawan

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Penta

Ada nggak Foto " tatoo KOI " nya Kuchibeni +170 cm ??   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Regards

----------


## tenonx

yang kayak gini maksudnya pak??   ::   ::   :: 
http://lh4.ggpht.com/koiphish/SAVxOmqgN ... imgmax=512
http://japanese-tattoo.net/wp-content/u ... tattoo.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/164/4398 ... ef7d77.jpg
ini ga brani ditampilin di sini pak.  ::   ::

----------


## wawan

wah ternyata koleksi om Tenonx oke juga tuh....
apa bisa pond visit tuh...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SUNU

Lagi... lagi... lagi... lagi.....   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Fiuuuuuuuuuuhh, , , , ,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

Wahh Oyagoi 170++ Tuh

----------


## hankoi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> 


ehehehehe ketawa aja nih bro Han  ::  btw jangan2 udah bikin tatooo hmmm

----------


## h_andria

> wah ternyata koleksi om Tenonx oke juga tuh....
> apa bisa pond visit tuh...


mau pond visit..
walah "gak kebayang" deh apa jadinya...

----------


## hankoi

> Originally Posted by hankoi
> 
>        
> 
> 
> ehehehehe ketawa aja nih bro Han  btw jangan2 udah bikin tatooo hmmm



Sssssssttt , , , , jangan kenceng" yach,  ,  ,  , saya sudagh poenya tatto koi tp di hat!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Jadi, ngga' bisa di foto dech  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

wuits..... sapa neh yg nato.... sapa jg yg ke tato dab.... 
btw gbrnya kayak apa itu tatonya ya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Ada dech , , , , ,   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Maw taw ajagh  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Originally Posted by steamkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by hankoi
> 
> ...


eheeh kalo ini saya malah sudah terukir Bro Han heheheh  ::

----------


## h_andria

Apakah ada yg tau dimana bisa tato Koi di jakarta ini?

----------


## tenonx

klo mo tato tinggal bawa gambarnya yg mo ditatoin aja pak. biasanya mereka sudah bisa langsung kreasi seperti gambarnya persis   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SUNU

> Apakah ada yg tau dimana bisa tato Koi di jakarta ini?


Mungkin di Hanggar Pancoran juga bisa pak. Coba aja kesana dulu.....   ::

----------


## PutNus

> Originally Posted by h_andria
> 
> Apakah ada yg tau dimana bisa tato Koi di jakarta ini?
> 
> 
> Mungkin di Hanggar Pancoran juga bisa pak. Coba aja kesana dulu.....


Maw biqin gambhar qalajenqing bisa gak yackh  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SUNU

Bhisa Pak. Gambhar qelonkwewe juga bhisa koq.....   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## udin

OK juga tuch....
Anti Virus KHV
Irit Pelet, irit listrik gak kawatir mati lampu

----------


## KARHOMA

Mana lagi nih koleksi tattonya ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rinoe

ukhh keren,,,   ::  bgt baru kalee ini liat penggemar ikan koi sejati sampai badanpun ada tatoo ikannya,,,ikhhh jadi pengen   ::

----------


## ronny

mungkin di event ZNA feb dibuka stand tatoo koi, yg tatoo pertama  :: endiri diikuti ketua, sekjen dst   ::

----------


## arungtasik

kalau belum berani tattoo koi di badan, pake sepatu ini aja dulu....

----------


## arungtasik

Kali aja ada yang mau Tattoo Grow Out Competition.... Makan lemak banyak-banyak, biar badan gemuk, koinya pun melar.... Judge-nya siapa ya...

----------


## KARHOMA

waduh ....   ::  Bottom Drainnya keliatan booooo ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koibito

> waduh ....   Bottom Drainnya keliatan booooo ...


Huahahhahaa....   ::   ::   ::

----------

